# Kuhli loach, assassin snail and red cherry shrimp dilemma



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and thanks in advance.
I have been adding plants to my aquarium and despite bathing them in clorox i somehow still managed to get snails(looks like ramshorn snails)
to get rid of them i was thinking about adding kuhli loaches or assassin snails but i am afraid they would kill my red cherry shrimp. 
I don't overfeed my fish and i do frequent water changes.
tank is a 120 gallon planted tank with no Co2.
I have corydoras, betta, ottos tetras and mollies in the tank as well.
Please help.


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

Kuhli loaches aren't like other loaches in the snail regard; they won't hunt down or eat snails. In the same vein, they won't really bother your cherry shrimp either, though shrimplets may be snacked on.

I have no idea on the assassin snails though. I would assume they would only assassinate other snails and not bother with shrimp, but I'll let someone else confirm.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Kuhli loaches *typically* don't bother shrimp, at least from my experience so far... I've also never seen a black kuhli loach eat a ramshorn snail. A striped kuhli loach however did go after some snails on the side of the tank - but again, she didn't really eat them... looked like she attempted, but couldn't get them off the wall, so didn't bother... or maybe she wasn't trying to eat them? Either way, have 2 species of kuhli loaches in a tank with ramshorn snails.

Assassin snails may occasionally eat shrimp if they are hungry enough...



You are better off squishing the snails if you really don't want them or setting up a 'trap' (add zucchini, cucumber or lettuce to the tank at night, remove in the morning, repeat) in an attempt to get rid of them.



Also, consider doing an alum dip or bath (up to 3 days) on plants instead. It makes the water acidic and snails (and eggs) don't like that!


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> Kuhli loaches *typically* don't bother shrimp, at least from my experience so far... I've also never seen a black kuhli loach eat a ramshorn snail. A striped kuhli loach however did go after some snails on the side of the tank - but again, she didn't really eat them... looked like she attempted, but couldn't get them off the wall, so didn't bother... or maybe she wasn't trying to eat them? Either way, have 2 species of kuhli loaches in a tank with ramshorn snails.
> 
> Assassin snails may occasionally eat shrimp if they are hungry enough...
> 
> ...


I'll try squishing them and the lettuce to see how it works


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

Assassin snails have been known to kill shrimp, yes. Also unfortunately, from what I've read khulis don't really have the right mouth shape to eat snails. Anybody out there interested in breeding a clown loach that doesn't get enormous?

For curiosity's sake, why do you want to get rid of the snails? I find them a useful addition to my cleanup crew, especially for nooks and crannies that otos and corys can't get into. Another suggestion, see if your LFS or other hobbyists want them - I know I'd be interested in some mini ramshorns for my tank.


----------



## illbethejudge (Feb 13, 2017)

BigMek said:


> Assassin snails have been known to kill shrimp, yes. Also unfortunately, from what I've read khulis don't really have the right mouth shape to eat snails. Anybody out there interested in breeding a clown loach that doesn't get enormous?
> 
> For curiosity's sake, why do you want to get rid of the snails? I find them a useful addition to my cleanup crew, especially for nooks and crannies that otos and corys can't get into. Another suggestion, see if your LFS or other hobbyists want them - I know I'd be interested in some mini ramshorns for my tank.


 Not a big fan of snails also afraid they would eat my plants.


----------



## BigMek (Dec 6, 2016)

illbethejudge said:


> Not a big fan of snails also afraid they would eat my plants.


Gotcha, that seems to be a common reason. Just FYI, most snails will only eat dead/dying/decaying plants, they leave the healthy parts alone. Notable exceptions include the big snails - rabbits, apples, possibly mystery as well.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't have any issues with snails eating healthy plants... heck, even have a giant ramshorn! Just a single one. Eats the same as the shrimp.


----------

